# Outlook 2007 won't save sent items



## afallach (Feb 21, 2005)

Subject line says it all. 

I have the Tools/Options/Preferences/Email Options/Save Copies... box checked.
I've tried unchecking/restarting/checking/restarting. 
I've checked the Archive Folders/Sent Items folder. Both it and the Personal Folders/Sent Items folder are empty.


This was not a problem with Outlook XP.


----------



## afallach (Feb 21, 2005)

I have run MS's program to repair a corrupt data file, scanpst.exe
It was no help.


----------



## junkjunk (Mar 9, 2007)

I read there is a limit to Outlook's Sent folder. You can backup your emails.

i found this worked:

1. make a new folder in Outlook Express

2. move sent emails from the 'Sent Items' folder to a 'new folder'

3. exit Outlook Express

4. find the Outlook dbx files and delete the 'Sent Items.dbx' file.
--->you'll find it somewhere like this: C:\Documents and Settings\JoeUser\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{49685687-FDC2-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxx}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

5. start Outlook Express. it should automatically recreate the 'Sent Items.dbx' file.


----------



## afallach (Feb 21, 2005)

Outlook 2007, actually, not 207

I'm having 2 problems:

1. As posted previously, Outlook will not save copies of my Sent messages to the Sent folder. I have the correct checkbox checked, the folder is not full -- actually it's empty--etc. 
does anyone know of a bug in Outlook 2007 around saving mail? I never had this problem with Outlook XP.

2. It repeatedly downloads messages I've saved on the server. Not all messages all the time, but every time I Send/Receive, I'm likely to get a message or ten from yesterday or earlier. I need to leave the messages up so they can be downloaded to another computer, so I set Outlook to delete them after 3 days. I don't want it to keep downloading them to the same computer, though.

Thanks.
David


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Office 2007 still has a lot of bugs in it!
Mine will not send any deleted items to the Deleted Folder - they just disappear!
No matter what I do they just won't go where they should yet everything else works fine.
Have you tried the Office Diagnostics yet?
Open Outlook and click on HELP x OFFICE DIAGNOSTICS.
Also worth a log on to MSN Office Update (NOT Windows Update) and see if there is anything there.
Do you have the BETA version of 2007?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *afallach*

I have merged your posts to your original thread.
Please do not create duplicate threads.
Continue replies for this issue here.

Thank you

Have you tried creating a new Profile to see if the same behavior persists?


----------



## ScottWaters (Jun 12, 2007)

Had the same issue and here is what worked for me.

In outlook 2007 do the following:

Select "tools" from the menu bar

Select "Send/recieve" from the drop down menu (it should cascade outward)

Select "Send/recieve settings" from that menu

Select "make this folder available offline"

That should do it. I think this might point to a probelm with your OST file stored on your local machine. Although after making this change I have had no further issues. I hope this helped!


----------



## spoonhonda (Dec 5, 2007)

ScottWaters
For some reason my version of Outlook 2007 does not have the same option that you listed in you post. I get as far as:
'Select "Send/receive settings" from that menu'

But 'Select "make this folder available offline"' option is not listed at all.

I was having the same problem with not seeing any of my messages in my "Sent Items [0]" folder. I fix it by changing a setting in Sent Items Properties window. This is how I did it. 
Right click on the "*Sent Items*" folder.
Select *Properties*
Change to the *"Administration" tab*
In the "Administration" tab the first setting called *"Initial view on folder:" *needs to be set to *"Messages"*
This was originally set to "Normal" before.
After I did this all my messages I had sent appeared in my "Sent Items" folder.

Hope this helps out.


----------

